# Getting rp-pppoe working?

## Bangz

On my server, I recently decided I would make it do some Internet Sharing.

When I originally installed Gentoo on it, it used my router to connect to the net.  So when I compiled the kernel and everything, I didnt give it ppp or rp-pppoe support.  Just TCP/IP and gave it a static IP, and voila, it was online.

However, now, because I want my server to manually dial and share my net to my network I have changed some stuff.

My router supports Bridging which allows the client to connect using PPPoE.  My Windows XP Box works perfectly fine, it can be on my network as well as being directly connected to the Internet ALL via a single NIC.   I have my network setup such that all my systems have a single NIC, go into a 10 port switch.  My Router/Modem connects directly into my switch.

I emerged rp-pppoe, which in turn installed ppp.

The thing is, I setup adsl-setup, but it doesn't connect.  Just times out.

The Gentoo box only has a single NIC with static IP of 192.168.1.1/24.  It only has a single NIC (eth0).

Whats wrong?  

Windows can be on the network, and still be directly connected to ADSL, why can't Gentoo?

----------

## elfarto

1) Have you compiled PPP support in kernel,

2) Tried connecting the modem directly into the server netword card ?

----------

## Bangz

No, I didnt compile PPP into the kernel because at the time I didn't need it. 

Do I have to?

----------

## Forse

Just compile rp-pppoe with kernel mode and include PPPoE to your kernel and it will work best.

----------

## Bangz

What do you mean compile rp-pppoe with kernel mode?

I just:

"USE -X" emerge rp-pppoe

It compiled everything itself.

----------

## Forse

First include support for PPPoE. This pic is token from kernel menuconfig network hardware:

[img:19ac1f0e79]http://www.goldenrain.net/pics/ppp.jpg[/img:19ac1f0e79]

And then download latest rp-pppoe source (Not the portage version) and follow this instruction:

```
Here's what you need to do:

0) Make sure you are running kernel 2.4.x on the machine you will build

rp-pppoe on.  You must have the following kernel configuration settings:

        CONFIG_PPP=m          or CONFIG_PPP=y

        CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m    or CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

        CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m or CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

        CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m  or CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

        CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m  or CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

        CONFIG_PPPOE=m        or CONFIG_PPPOE=y

        CONFIG_N_HDLC=m       or CONFIG_N_HDLC=y

        CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

You also need a /dev/ppp file:

        mknod --mode=664 /dev/ppp c 108 0

You might want to add these lines to /etc/modules.conf:

        alias char-major-108 ppp_generic

        alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

        alias tty-ldisc-13 n_hdlc

        alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

        alias net-pf-24 pppoe

1) Check out the latest version of the PPP software from the CVS

repository at cvs.samba.org.  Here's how to do this:

        cvs -d :pserver:cvs@pserver.samba.org:/cvsroot login

        # When prompted for a password, type "cvs"

        # Change to the directory in which you want to store the PPP source

        # code.

        cd /path/to/checked/out/sources

        # Check out the source

        cvs -z5 -d :pserver:cvs@pserver.samba.org:/cvsroot co ppp

2) The source gets checked out into a subdirectory called ppp.  If

the source ends up in /path/to/checked/out/sources/ppp, then call

that path $PPPDIR.

Build and install the checked-out ppp code according to its instructions.

3) Unpack rp-pppoe.

3) In the rp-pppoe directory, change to src/ and type:

        ./configure --enable-plugin=$PPPDIR

where $PPPDIR, of course, refers to the checked-out "ppp" directory

from cvs.samba.org.

4) Type make; make install

5) Edit /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf to include this line:

        LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so

After that, adsl-start should use kernel-mode PPPoE.

```

P.S. There is two ways to get rp-pppoe get to work:

    1) User-mode

    2) Kernel mode

Usermode doesn't require kernel mode pppoe support but it's more CPU, kernel mode works with less ram and is much faster and doesn't eat much CPU. I have a 120Mhz router for my 10/10MB VDSL with 64Mbram and it works like a dream with kernel mode PPPoE   :Twisted Evil: 

 I hope this helped

----------

## Bangz

Cheers, Ill recompile a kernel with support for PPP and PPPoE.   Hopefully it will fix it.

----------

